# pittsburg paint ?



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

so this job is spec ing pittsburg .ive read the thread on pittsburg paint and i know u guys favor it ,and i will say i do like the manor hall line .

my expieriences with blow and go 1 coat spray and backrolls has ben the the paint mills build up too much in the corners and mud cracks on me and i dont wanna have this happen to me when ive already told them my issues with pitts.it has ben theyre lower lines cheap paint but everytime i used it it happened to me .I know theyre gonna use the cheapest paint possible so im getting prepaired .

whats everyones take on this and has anyone else had this happen with pitts lower line stuff?Ive never had it happen with sw master hide or pro mar 400.even yrs ago theyre 700[remember that?] thanks ahead.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Never had any problem with any of their lines, just make sure whoever is backrolling is watching for build-up, that's part of the job when your the one with the roller.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

700 is still around, my friend....


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

not in my parts for the last 10 yrs anyway .


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

from what my new paint rep said the other day theyre is a line lower than master hide now here tho .its probly 700 with a diff label.lol


----------

